# New Kayak Trolley



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi guys and girls,
I was just about to buy a new kayak trolley and I was looking at the C-Tug, does anyone have a better alternative or any feedback on this as it is a $155 purchase and does not make my yak look any cooler but I know I need a better trolley as it fell off twice with the old one going to the water which really got under my skin. cheers, Paul


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

brinkmanc12

Available from here (http://beachwheelsaustralia.com/) is the Kayak Cart Beach. Imax found them and yakkers have bought hundreds of them since.
This universal cart is what I recommend you get, so if you change kayaks it will still fit it: http://beachwheelsaustralia.com/the-kay ... z-wz1-kcb/

IMO C-Tugs are useless in soft sand or over rocks.


----------



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks I have not seen this before I will check them out, I appreciate your help. Cheers, Paul


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

brinkmanc
hopefully the post below will work as i'm not too good with the old puters. There should be an image or two and a recipe. trolley breaks down simply and fits into tarpon front hatches. Had mine for some time now and no issues. I ended up making 2 of them and the joins are push fit but can be glued if you like. i partly glued the one i use for my tarpon 140 but kept some joints free to assist with breakdown.

http://anglersafloat.proboards.com/post/287707/thread


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

+1 Beachwheels
I bought the kayak cart 2 weeks ago. Not cheap but so worth it. The thing floats over sand. Totally changes beach exits for me. Good value IMO.


----------



## jhbc123 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have owned 3 different trolleys, and I think most have been a pain in the arse, ...straps are cumbersome and the kayak never seems to "get used to them " , I find that the one I use now for my Malibu 9ft is reasonably good, ....it's quick to use...just slots into the rear "scupper holes" behind the seat ( plastic wheels, with an adjustable S/Steel frame ), ... and is easily stored into the same holes from up top. ( a bit like some of the Hobie yaks I've seen )


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

nevets said:


> brinkmanc
> hopefully the post below will work as i'm not too good with the old puters. There should be an image or two and a recipe. trolley breaks down simply and fits into tarpon front hatches. Had mine for some time now and no issues. I ended up making 2 of them and the joins are push fit but can be glued if you like. i partly glued the one i use for my tarpon 140 but kept some joints free to assist with breakdown.
> 
> http://anglersafloat.proboards.com/post/287707/thread


Your description makes it sound interesting but the link gives me a page requiring logon. It seems you may need to be a member of the site to see it.

Back to the question. Just like kayak choice, what trolley you buy depends how you intend to use it. Example: if you use it across sand, wider wheels will sink in less making it easier to move; if you plan to haul over a long distance, strap-on wheels allow adjustment to achieve a better point of balance so you don't end up lifting so much weight. Different trolleys have different on-board storage needs. If you only need to haul a short distance over firm ground, a trolley that takes minimal on-board storage might be a better choice.


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

sorry chaps as previously mentioned rubbish with puters. if the below doesn't work then pass

steve
http://anglersafloat.proboards.com/thre ... ans-photos


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nevets said:


> sorry chaps as previously mentioned rubbish with puters. if the below doesn't work then pass
> 
> steve
> http://anglersafloat.proboards.com/thre ... ans-photos


Don't worry Steve,....you tried to help. The KCB, quote previous post:



kayakone said:


> brinkmanc12
> 
> Available from here (http://beachwheelsaustralia.com/) is the Kayak Cart Beach. Imax found them and yakkers have bought hundreds of them since.
> This universal cart is what I recommend you get, so if you change kayaks it will still fit it: http://beachwheelsaustralia.com/the-kay ... z-wz1-kcb/
> ...


......
is the only universal cart that works over all terrain.

It seems expensive, but ask Drew Valentine for the AKFF/KFDU discount. You will _never_ have to buy another cart, no matter what kayak you buy in the future (Noosa yakkers _must_ have it sorted....they've reputedly bought about a hundred of them, not to mention hundreds elsewhere on Akff and KFDU). (No disrespect to Dodge and other DIY enthusiasts ....Dodge never launches over soft sand....he's getting a bit long in the tooth for such silliness.)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kayakone said:


> .Dodge never launches over soft sand....


*Rarely launches over sand* would be a better choice of words Trev, been over small sand dunes about 100m wide twice in last couple of months, in company with two other kayaks using scupper carts.


----------



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

I think those wells could go over anything. Cheers, guys great advice. Paul


----------



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

Should have said wheels sorry


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

hopefully this will work??

links for other DIY trollies...

palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/best%20kayak%20cart

palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/diy-bulletproof-kayak-cart-build.html

and my waste pipe version in "new" form



Cost was 
wheels x2 = £7
thread axle M16 1 metre = £5
T pieces 32mm x4 = £6 
collar/connection 32mm x1 +£1.50
elbows 32mm x2 free
Nyloc nuts 16mm x2 = £1.80
washers x4 = 80p
end caps x2 £3.00
home made chopping board washers x10 = free
32mm pipe 1 metre = free
pipe lagging 2 feet = free
cable ties x7 ( 3 used between uprights on bar support and 4 used to attach pipe lagging)

£25.10 in total.

The 6mm chopping board washers are used outside the wheels and between the nyloc nuts and the end caps on the axle. that uses 4 of the 10 with the remaining 6 being used inside the axle at various places to prevent excessive bend when under load.
Loaded the yak fully and she stayed in place during a jaunt round the garden. No strap used and will need to test on uneven ground. The overall width is 59cm from outside the wheels and the lagged rails fit perfectly into the scupper grooves on the Tarpon 120. It takes less than a minute to assemble / dis-assemble by removing top padded rails (1 piece) and 2 wheels unclipped, leaving the axle section. The 4 loose pieces stow in the front oval hatch and do not interfere with the FF transducer. Lovely Jubbley.

the trolley in "dismantled state"


stowed in a 120 front hatch



holding the 120



stowed in the rear tank well, and it didn't interfere with the anchor trolley



The above images are over a year old and i now use the trolley, with no modifications, on my Tarpon 140..fully loaded. No damage to report other than salt water effecting the metal of the wheels. but they still turn. I have the red plastic wheels too so i can just change them over when the metal finally gets buggered.


----------



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

I always love when you make something yourself as it suits perfectly what you are building it for and it is very cool and a lot of job satisfaction. Mate a great job. Cheers, Paul


----------

